# [EXCEL] Verweisfunktion



## Axor (27. Dezember 2006)

Hab ein Problem mit der Verweisfunktion:

Hab eine Artikelliste und will auf einer anderen Seite auf diese Liste zurgreifen indem ich die Artikelnummer eingebe... Normalerweise sollte nun auch der zugehörige Artikelname angezeigt werden...

Dies funktioniert aber nicht bei allen Artikel - Anfangs dachte ich es liegt dran ob die Artikelnummer Buchstaben dabei hat, aber manchmal funktionierts mit- manchmal ohne Buchstaben...

Wäre über jede Hilfe sehr dankbar...

Hier die Datei: testmappe1.xls

Tabelle1: Artikelliste
Tabelle2: A1: Artikelnummer Eingabefeld, B1: dort sollte die Bezeichnung stehen


----------



## duckdonald (27. Dezember 2006)

Hai,

verwende lieber die Verweisformel SVERWEIS

in deinem Beispiel in Tabelle2 B2 folgendes schreiben:

```
=SVERWEIS(A1;Tabelle1!A1:B1255;2;FALSCH)
```

A1 = Suchkriterium
Tabelle1!A1:B1255 = komplette Tabellenmatrix
2 = wenn gefunden auf diese Spalte verschieben
FALSCH = genaue Übereinstimmung wird gesucht


bye DuckDonald


----------



## Axor (28. Dezember 2006)

Danke

genau das wars...

ein weiteres Problem hab ich noch:
ich will, dass man bei der zu bestellenden Stückzahl nur ein vielfaches der Verpackungseinheit eingeben kann bzw. andernfalls ein Hinweis kommt

Also wenn in der Verpackungseinheit-Spalte 5 steht, soll man nur 5,10,15, usw eingeben können


----------



## duckdonald (28. Dezember 2006)

Hai nochmal,

Dann ist also wenn ich das richtig verstehe in Tabelle1 deine komplette Liste und in Tabelle2 soll dann dein Bestellschein rein in der Form:


```
Art.Nr.	Anzahl	Artikel		Verpackungseinheit
H50029	55	Gitterschaukel		5
```

Artikelnummer und Stückzahl gibst du ein und der Artikel und die Verpackungseinheit wird automatisch gefüllt:

C2=SVERWEIS(A2;Tabelle1!$A$1:$B$1255;2;FALSCH)
D2=SVERWEIS(A2;Tabelle1!$A$1:$E$1255;5;FALSCH)   (Dazu muss die Verpackungseinheit in der ersten Tabelle mit angegeben werden)


Um nun die Eingabe der Stückzahl zu kontrollieren die Spalte "Anzahl" komplett markieren. Im Menü "Daten" auf "Gültigkeit..." klicken.
als Gültigkeitskriterien folgendes einstellen:
Zulassen = Benutzerdefiniert
Formel = "=REST(B1;D1)=0"   (ohne Anführungszeichen)

unter dem Register Fehlermeldung kann ein Text eingegeben werden ala "Bitte nur vielfache der Verpackungseinheit bestellen!"
Außerdem kann das Logo und der Titel der Fehlermeldung angegeben werden.


Nun wird bei der Eingabe in der Spalte die Division Ausgeführt und wenn der Rest "0" ist ist die Stückzahl korrekt, ansonsten wird ein Fehler ausgegeben.


bye DuckDonald


p.S.: ich kann notfalls datei nochmal hochladen


----------

